# Shark ID



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

A buddy caught this yesterday. Can anyone tell us what type of shark it is?
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Bull shark


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup, baby bull


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

How do you tell teh difference between a small blacktip and small bull shark? They seem to look pretty similar when they are smaller.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

TxBrewer said:


> How do you tell teh difference between a small blacktip and small bull shark? They seem to look pretty similar when they are smaller.


Bulls have a wide broad head and a blacktip has a narrow pointed head.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> Bulls have a wide broad head and a blacktip has a narrow pointed head.


Thanks, will remember for my n ext trip. Just booked our summer vacation to Matagorda.


----------

